# WW1 tunnels.



## flyboys90 (Nov 13, 2014)

A program I thought is well worth watching and I,m sure it will be repeated "Vimy Ridge heaven to hell"
CH 19 Yesterday free view it was aired at 5 30 pm today.It covers the unearthing and indepth exploration and the archeaological dig and discoveries of these WW1 tunnels including some amazing graffiti,The program runs for 90min and shows really well everything above and below ground at this famous site.Something for everyone!!


----------



## HughieD (Nov 13, 2014)

Thanks for the heads up mate...


----------



## gingrove (Nov 14, 2014)

Just found it on youtube!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xaywRnWrhzI


----------

